# 8va markings not reflected in midi playback?



## Thonex (Feb 20, 2008)

In Sibelius, I had some string parts playing fairly high in their range so I placed them an octave lower but with a 8va line above it. Upon playing back and checking my arrangement, I noticed the 8va parts were being played back not as 8va.

Is there a way to change this so that it plays back at the desired octave?


Thanks,

T


----------



## Daryl (Feb 27, 2008)

Thonex @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> In Sibelius, I had some string parts playing fairly high in their range so I placed them an octave lower but with a 8va line above it. Upon playing back and checking my arrangement, I noticed the 8va parts were being played back not as 8va.
> 
> Is there a way to change this so that it plays back at the desired octave?
> 
> ...


Sorry T, I only just noticed this.

I assume you're using Sibelius 4? They ought to play back. Is "play on pass" checked in Properties/Playback? What sounds are you using and from where?

D


----------



## Thonex (Feb 29, 2008)

Daryl @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> > In Sibelius, I had some string parts playing fairly high in their range so I placed them an octave lower but with a 8va line above it. Upon playing back and checking my arrangement, I noticed the 8va parts were being played back not as 8va.
> ...



Thank for the response. Yes I'm using Sib 4. I don't know if I have "Play on Pass" checked... I'll have to see. I was using the Kompakt Silver player that came with it. 

Incidentally, and off-topic, I noticed that there seemed to be some dissonant note clashing in my arrangement.... I checked my voicings and they seemed fine. So, on a hunch I assigned all playback sounds to Piano.... and guess what... the voicings sounded fine. I think that there are some poorly tuned strings in Silver that can raise some false red flags because of somewhat dissonant playback.

Thanks Daryl.

T


----------



## Daryl (Mar 1, 2008)

Thonex @ Fri Feb 29 said:


> Incidentally, and off-topic, I noticed that there seemed to be some dissonant note clashing in my arrangement.... I checked my voicings and they seemed fine. So, on a hunch I assigned all playback sounds to Piano.... and guess what... the voicings sounded fine. I think that there are some poorly tuned strings in Silver that can raise some false red flags because of somewhat dissonant playback.
> 
> Thanks Daryl.
> 
> T


You actually listen to those sounds?

I've never learned anything about voicing from listening to samples, and I would suggest that someone as experienced as you are should only use them for checking for copying errors. Try your PCs built in sounds. They are problably in tune.....! :lol: 

D


----------



## Thonex (Mar 2, 2008)

Daryl @ Sat Mar 01 said:


> Thonex @ Fri Feb 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, and off-topic, I noticed that there seemed to be some dissonant note clashing in my arrangement.... I checked my voicings and they seemed fine. So, on a hunch I assigned all playback sounds to Piano.... and guess what... the voicings sounded fine. I think that there are some poorly tuned strings in Silver that can raise some false red flags because of somewhat dissonant playback.
> ...



heh :lol: .... Yeah... I do all of my arranging in my DAW... but I'll import the cleaned up midi files into Sibelius for printing out parts. Sometimes when I do that I'll notice that I need to balance out some internal lines (it's more obvious looking at the score than listening to the midi mock-up sometimes) and so I'll check the changes in Sibelius. That's when I notice the tuning thing in Silver.

But yeah.... I'd never waste my time making a mock-up for playback in Sibelius.

T


----------



## Daryl (Mar 3, 2008)

[quote="Thonex @ Sun Mar 02, 2008 8:29 am"
But yeah.... I'd never waste my time making a mock-up for playback in Sibelius.

T[/quote]
Sibelius 5 is much better in this regard, and when using a self-contained library like Vienna Special Edition, can give much better results, much quicker than before. There are still a few winkles to be sorted out with the Sibelius Sound World, but it is getting there.

Of course this only works for modern libraries and samplers where you can put all of your articulations on one MIDI channel, otherwise the score is a mess.

D


----------

